# iceland in fuengirola



## jojo

I've always avoided Iceland/Waitrose in Fuengirola, I've assumed it would be full of expats and very "Brit abroad" and I always intended to come to Spain and not just Britain in the sun. Well I went there this morning and I was right! Very Brit Abroad, shelves and freezer cabinets full of Birds eye, walls, heinz...fish fingers, nuggets, chips, sausages, aunti Bessies yorkshire puds, pop tarts, walkers crisps, monster munch..............

IT WAS WONDERFUL!!! I never thought I would be excited by the sight of cheesey wotsits, Birds eye chicken dippers, Bernard Matthews turkey roast... Even the staff were british so I could have a chat/banter, which is the one thing I miss from the UK - you know, the idle chit chat as you're unloading your trolley. packing your bags!!!

They even sold "REAL BRITISH DIET COKE" So I bought 45 cans!!!! and it wasnt dear either!

Although I love Spain, I guess I'm still british deep down!!

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang

Jo, 
It opened a few months ago and has been on our weekly shopping route ever since, Cheddar cheese, pork pies, Cumberland sausages. It just shows that despite a recession someone will always find a gap in a market and exploit it, well done Iceland!. 
It even has Spanish customers. One thing though, its becoming over staffed, a danger sign. Regards, Rob


----------



## Pasanada

Iceland have recently opened a store in Torrevieja, I was amazed at the amount of Spanish shoppers in there.....and they were filling their trollies to capacity!! I have to admit, I bought lamb shanks, they're my weakness....lol


----------



## jojo

.... kingsmill bread, crumpets, ready meals, crunchies, kitkats, twirls, jaffa cakes...........

And its near to Eroskis where petro/diesel is cheaper than anywhere else I've seen, and there's the Miramar shopping centre (I shall be doing some damage with my credit card there on my next visit LOL!!?? )

Jo


----------



## jojo

rjnpenang said:


> Jo,
> It opened a few months ago and has been on our weekly shopping route ever since, Cheddar cheese, pork pies, Cumberland sausages. It just shows that despite a recession someone will always find a gap in a market and exploit it, well done Iceland!.
> It even has Spanish customers. One thing though, its becoming over staffed, a danger sign. Regards, Rob



Of course, you live over that way Rob, There was a forest fire up near Mijas the other night wasnt there???


----------



## Pasanada

I think Mr Jojo is in for a shock when the next credit card bill arrives!! LOL


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> I think Mr Jojo is in for a shock when the next credit card bill arrives!! LOL


well "Mr. Jojo shouldnt keep going back to the UK and leaving me alone with it LOL!!!!

Jo


----------



## Pasanada

I know, just console yourself with plenty of retail therapy.....husbands soon get the hint! LOL


----------



## SunnySpain

Kingsmill Bread eh, now I am feeling a little "envious" - lol

The bread we get is very expensive and yet nowhere near the standard of Kingsmill


----------



## Pasanada

I love Spanish bread, I never buy British bread when in Spain.


----------



## jojo

Pasanada said:


> I love Spanish bread, I never buy British bread when in Spain.


I dont eat bread at all, in fact I dont eat many of the things I bought today (I dont eat wheat products), it was just nostalgic to see it all and for the kids of course. According to my son, you cant been a chip butty made with kingsmill! Although he does like spanish bread too

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang

jojo said:


> Of course, you live over that way Rob, There was a forest fire up near Mijas the other night wasnt there???


Yes, I missed the fire on Thurs. night but was woken up Fri. morning EARLY by 3 helicopters filling up their water bags in a lake at a local golf course. Of course, the sad thing is, these fires are always? caused by humans, deliberately or otherwise. Anyway its been a good summer, less fires, I think the Guardia Civil are serious about catching those responsible. Robert


----------



## JPJPJP

*Smashing Sausages now in Iceland*

Has anyone else had sausages that have appeared recently in the Iceland ?

They are in packs of 6, are fresh rather than frozen and they are lovely quality. I just had a pack of the lincolnshire and, as they were so tasty, I will be trying all the other flavours next week.

I love sausages and these are the best I have had in Spain in a long, long time.


----------



## lynn

Not had that brand of sausage at Iceland, but have had the ones from the butcher's counter and they are good. However, we prefer the fresh chorizo sausages from Lidl for the barbeque, and all our UK visitors this summer have gone mad for them! They are ridiculously cheap too...
Iceland is a weekly visit for us, and we get our sliced bread, coleslaw, bacon, squash, diet tonic water and ice lollies.. as well as the odd sauce/marinade and things like tabasco/worcestershire sauce. When I was back in the UK the other week I saw an Iceland and it was awful. This one in Mijas isn't a proper Iceland and has a variety of products. Its always busy and I see they are opening a branch further down the coast so they are obviously doing very well.


----------



## jojo

lynn said:


> Not had that brand of sausage at Iceland, but have had the ones from the butcher's counter and they are good. However, we prefer the fresh chorizo sausages from Lidl for the barbeque, and all our UK visitors this summer have gone mad for them! They are ridiculously cheap too...
> Iceland is a weekly visit for us, and we get our sliced bread, coleslaw, bacon, squash, diet tonic water and ice lollies.. as well as the odd sauce/marinade and things like tabasco/worcestershire sauce. When I was back in the UK the other week I saw an Iceland and it was awful. This one in Mijas isn't a proper Iceland and has a variety of products. Its always busy and I see they are opening a branch further down the coast so they are obviously doing very well.



I prefer walls sausages or the fresh ones from the Butchers counter!!!! We go to Iceland about once a month to get bread, pop tarts and Lenor!!! I think the "Icelands" over here are franchises, so they're not the same!

Hey Lynn are you gonna be lurking around Iceland on Monday by any chance, we could do a coffee??? Its my day off and we need to go down to register the kids school, so we were planning a shop there

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

lynn said:


> Not had that brand of sausage at Iceland, but have had the ones from the butcher's counter and they are good. However, we prefer the fresh chorizo sausages from Lidl for the barbeque, and all our UK visitors this summer have gone mad for them! They are ridiculously cheap too...
> Iceland is a weekly visit for us, and we get our sliced bread, coleslaw, bacon, squash, diet tonic water and ice lollies.. as well as the odd sauce/marinade and things like tabasco/worcestershire sauce. When I was back in the UK the other week I saw an Iceland and it was awful. This one in Mijas isn't a proper Iceland and has a variety of products. Its always busy and I see they are opening a branch further down the coast so they are obviously doing very well.


we all put on so much weight when they opened here that we've had to pretty much stop shopping there (apart from cheddar & Buttery!)!!


all the little 'treats' & our healthy diet of the previous 5 years went out of the window!!!


----------



## lynn

jojo said:


> I prefer walls sausages or the fresh ones from the Butchers counter!!!! We go to Iceland about once a month to get bread, pop tarts and Lenor!!! I think the "Icelands" over here are franchises, so they're not the same!
> 
> Hey Lynn are you gonna be lurking around Iceland on Monday by any chance, we could do a coffee??? Its my day off and we need to go down to register the kids school, so we were planning a shop there
> 
> Jo xxx


What time are you planning to be there? I'm caught up in the morning but could catch up in the afternoon?? PM me xx


----------



## DunWorkin

We have a new Iceland opened near here in Finestrat.

Just because we are living in Spain it doesn't mean we have to give up our heritage. Think about other nationalities living in the UK, they still have their national food.

My husband discovered the melton mowbray pork pies 

They also sell English bread which is the the one thing I have craved in the 6 years we have been here. Spanish bread, for me, is too sweet.

We must never feel guilty for buying UK specialalities. I'm sure the Spanish in the UK buy theirs.


----------



## xabiaxica

DunWorkin said:


> We have a new Iceland opened near here in Finestrat.
> 
> Just because we are living in Spain it doesn't mean we have to give up our heritage. Think about other nationalities living in the UK, they still have their national food.
> 
> My husband discovered the melton mowbray pork pies
> 
> They also sell English bread which is the the one thing I have craved in the 6 years we have been here. Spanish bread, for me, is too sweet.
> 
> We must never feel guilty for buying UK specialalities. I'm sure the Spanish in the UK buy theirs.


I don't feel guilty - just fat!!!

you can't beat English bread for a bacon butty I have to admit


thing is - I'd lived happily enough for 5 years without bacon butties!


----------



## Guest

Don't your Spanish supermarkets sell Kingsmill? It always amazed me at all the Spanish buying that in Mercadona, Al Campo, Supersol, et al. We were always scrimping and buying the bimbo style stuff that lasts for about 2 months

I went to Morrisons in Gibraltar a month ago, it was like being in a sweetshop.. spent more in one trip than we spend in about 3 months in MuckyDs!!


----------



## DunWorkin

ShinyAndy said:


> Don't your Spanish supermarkets sell Kingsmill? It always amazed me at all the Spanish buying that in Mercadona, Al Campo, Supersol, et al. We were always scrimping and buying the bimbo style stuff that lasts for about 2 months
> 
> I went to Morrisons in Gibraltar a month ago, it was like being in a sweetshop.. spent more in one trip than we spend in about 3 months in MuckyDs!!


I have tried the Kingsmill they sell in our local supermarket. It is a 'made in Spain' bread. I always find these have a sweet taste. Probably people don't mind but I don't like it.

If I see frozen 'English' bread I always make sure it is made in UK


----------



## donz

lol thanks for this thread - I never shop in Iceland here in the UK as it is usually full of too much ready meal 'full of additives' type foods, but in Spain it sounds like it may be the haven for other products!!! Hopefully won't be long now!


----------



## gus-lopez

jojo said:


> I prefer walls sausages or the fresh ones from the Butchers counter!!!! We go to Iceland about once a month to get bread, pop tarts and Lenor!!! I think the "Icelands" over here are franchises, so they're not the same!
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


OVERSEAS.ES


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> lol thanks for this thread - I never shop in Iceland here in the UK as it is usually full of too much ready meal 'full of additives' type foods, but in Spain it sounds like it may be the haven for other products!!! Hopefully won't be long now!


I was the same! Iceland in the UK had a few too many rather inferior ready meals. But the one in Fuengirola is good for all those "things you miss"!!!!! I went there today and stocked up on Pop tarts, Lenor, golden syrup cake, and diet coke (not to be mistaken with coke light - they are different!)

Jo xxx


----------



## donz

oooh I'm a full fat type of girl me lol!


----------



## donz

Anybody know if Iceland in Fuengi is open tomorrow (Sunday?) being as opening hours are all funny everywhere at the mo.....I am 45mins away so don't want to get up there and for it to be closed


----------



## jojo

donz said:


> Anybody know if Iceland in Fuengi is open tomorrow (Sunday?) being as opening hours are all funny everywhere at the mo.....I am 45mins away so don't want to get up there and for it to be closed


I'm not in Spain right now so I dont know, but I suspect not. Its usually closed on Sundays and tomorrow probably isnt any different!??? Is there a website you can look at, I think their trade name is esoverseas or something like that????

However, I'm not sure where you are but theres a "Kwiksave" shop in Torremuelle, Benalmadena that sells british products, just as good as Iceland and is actually a tad cheaper. Thats open between 10am and 4pm on sundays - usually!!!?? But tomorrow, who knows???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> I'm not in Spain right now so I dont know, but I suspect not. Its usually closed on Sundays and tomorrow probably isnt any different!??? Is there a website you can look at, I think their trade name is esoverseas or something like that????
> 
> However, I'm not sure where you are but theres a "Kwiksave" shop in Torremuelle, Benalmadena that sells british products, just as good as Iceland and is actually a tad cheaper. Thats open between 10am and 4pm on sundays - usually!!!?? But tomorrow, who knows???
> 
> Jo xxx


here's a link to the website with opening hours/days


OVERSEAS.ES


not all the stores seem to give the details - or might be open:confused2:


----------



## Caz.I

donz said:


> Anybody know if Iceland in Fuengi is open tomorrow (Sunday?) being as opening hours are all funny everywhere at the mo.....I am 45mins away so don't want to get up there and for it to be closed


Well if it is closed you can always go to Supercorr, its open tomorrow, quite a few of the supermarkets are because of the holiday today and they probably cant afford to lose a lot of money. Baly is another one, that is now open every Sunday morning.


----------



## donz

thanks guys

Jo I'm in Almogia so have to pass Benal on the A7  will give it a go if I can find it


----------



## Mike Hean

I never buy British bread in Britain, never mind in Spain


----------



## DunWorkin

Mike Hean said:


> I never buy British bread in Britain, never mind in Spain


You brought back a 9 month old thread to make that comment :confused2:


----------



## VFR

Mike Hean said:


> I never buy British bread in Britain, never mind in Spain


Did you not eat bread in the UK then ?

BTW an odd first post


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Mike Hean said:


> I never buy British bread in Britain, never mind in Spain


People are usually more welcoming on this forum, but they are obviously a bit sensitive about bread 

Never mind, perhaps you can post again telling us smth about Fuengirola


----------



## Mike Hean

Thanks for taking the time to reply to my odd (and very banal) comment. It was only after I posted that I realised the thread was well out of date. I now intend to buy my bread from Iceland.


----------



## Seb*

Mike Hean said:


> I now intend to buy my bread from Iceland.


That made me laugh :clap2:


Welcome to the forum


----------



## jojo

Mike Hean said:


> Thanks for taking the time to reply to my odd (and very banal) comment. It was only after I posted that I realised the thread was well out of date. I now intend to buy my bread from Iceland.


Its expensive!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica

jojo said:


> Its expensive!!
> 
> Jo xxx


sure is................but you just can't make a bacon butty with Spanish bread 

the Mercadona basic 28 slice sandwich loaf is perfect for ham & cheese toasties though


----------



## donz

I agree, whle we're talking about bread - I buy Kingsmill from either Hipercor or Eroski, cold sandwiches (i.e. not toasted) are just not nice in the local bread!


----------



## thrax

A lot of Spanish bread, especially Bimbo, has an alarmingly high sugar content making it hopeless for bacon butties


----------



## CroptopMartin

donz said:


> lol thanks for this thread - I never shop in Iceland here in the UK as it is usually full of too much ready meal 'full of additives' type foods, but in Spain it sounds like it may be the haven for other products!!! Hopefully won't be long now!


I too avoid Iceland in the UK even though it's cheap in the UK. 
As you probably know, the Spanish Iceland is only using the shopfront name "Iceland", it's actually a company trading as....

Whilst it's a useful store for things you absolutely cannot get anywhere else, I find alot of products are rather expensive. For example I went looking for Dolmio Tom+Basil pasta sauce, cost me €3.85 - on my way back to apartment I popped into the corner shop supermercado which consider expensive, but found the same Dolmio sauce for just €2.05 - So it pays to shop around. 
That said, yesterday in Iceland I saw Jamie Oliver pasta sauce reduced to €1.40 so I lifted half a dozen.


----------



## thrax

Oh and thanks Mike for ressurecting this old thread. Just like getting an unexpected visit from an old friend...


----------



## donz

lol yes, I am amazed now I have been here nearly a year how many brits are filling their trolleys up with stuff you can buy in any spanish supermarket - I prob go to Iceland maybe once a month to get little bits n bobs but do my main shopping in a spanish supermarket - saves hundreds!!!


----------



## thrax

Never been to Iceland in Fuegirola; never been to Iceland in UK


----------

